# Nagbago nga pala ako ng YM bro



## Sakura Cherry

xxx

2)Nagbago nga pala ako ng YM bro. La na yung dati. Anu nga ulit yung sayo para add kita hehe. Congrats ulit. =)


----------



## doubidoo

xxx

2) I've changed my YM address bro. The old one does't exist anymore. What is yours again so i can add yo? Congrats again.
Pay (me, us) (a drink, food...) [sometimes] (joking)...


----------



## Cracker Jack

Sakura Cherry said:


> xxx
> 
> 2)Nagbago nga pala ako ng YM bro. La na yung dati. Anu nga ulit yung sayo para add kita hehe. Congrats ulit. =)



By the way, I have changed my y/m. The other one isn't there anymore. What's yours so I can add you up. Congratulations again.


----------

